# Tell a story



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

can someone tell me please how we say "_tell a story_" (in imperative form) in Arabic?
The verb should be يروي but I am not sure...

Thanks
Aurélien


----------



## Haroon

if the sentence:
tell (us) a story : ارو (لنا) قصة   or  احك (لنا) قصة   or  أخبر(نا) بقصة


----------



## Hemza

Hello Aurélien,

It's the verb "روى/يروي" as you said, but you can also use "احكي لي حكاية" for "raconte moi une histoire" (tell me a story)


----------



## akhooha

For tell me a story:
Besides اِرْوَ لي قصة , you can say
اِحْكِ لي قصة
I think you can even say:
اُقْصُصْ  (أو قُصّْ) عليّ قصةً


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Got it  thanks guys!
Aurélien


----------



## Marruecos14

In Morocco, we say "3awed"


----------



## aurelien.demarest

In this case guys is it necessary to use عن to say "tell me _about _... ?" 
like this:
اِرْوَ للسيدة فاطمة عن حفل زواج ابنة خالك
or is it okay without عن like that: 
اِرْوَ للسيدة فاطمة حفل زواج ابنة خالك

Aurélien


----------



## elroy

aurelien.demarest said:


> اِرْوَ للسيدة فاطمة قصة/رواية عن حفل زواج ابنة خالك
> or is it okay without عن like that:
> اِرْوَ للسيدة فاطمة حفل زواج ابنة خالك


The verb روى always needs a direct object.  If you want to say "tell her about" you have to use a different verb, such as حدّث.

حدّث السيدة فاطفة عن حفل زواج ابنة خالك


----------



## akhooha

aurelien.demarest said:


> In this case guys is it necessary to use عن to say "tell me _about _... ?"
> like this:
> اِرْوَ للسيدة فاطمة عن حفل زواج ابنة خالك
> ...


Just a small side issue: I think the imperative of رَوَى ends with a kesra: اِرْوِ


----------



## elroy

Yes, it does.  I didn't notice the mistake.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

@akhooha if the imperative اِرْوَ is incorrect then you should correct it also in your old thread (please check above).

Thanks guys for this clarification


----------



## akhooha

Thank you, aurelien, for catching the error. Unfortunately, it seems that the post is no longer editable. As a matter of fact, even the post I made a few days ago appears not to have the option to edit...


----------



## aurelien.demarest

elroy said:


> حدّث السيدة فاطفة عن حفل زواج ابنة خالك



Hi Elroy I was just looking at this old post.
Shouldn't it be *احدث* instead of حدّث for the second-person masculine singular imperative?

*احدث* السيدة فاطفة عن حفل زواج ابنة خالك


----------



## elroy

No, it's a Form II verb: حَدَّثَ.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

I see thanks, as a matter of fact I was looking at this site for the conjugations but indeed حدث has different forms.. the one we were interested in حَدَّثَ has as you said a 2nd form which imperative is حَدَّثَ.

Thanks!


----------



## elroy

aurelien.demarest said:


> a 2nd form which imperative is حَدَّثَ.
> 
> Thanks!


 The imperative form is حَدِّثْ.


----------

